# Borderlands Pre-Sequel



## Voley (Oct 5, 2014)

Daft title but looks as good as the others:



I really enjoyed the other two so looking forward to this. 

I have pre-ordered this pre-sequel in advance beforehand.


----------



## bmd (Oct 9, 2014)

I was about to say it looks like the other two but with new game play elements, then realised that it's not Obvious Wednesday.

Borderlands was one of my favourite shooters of the time. I don't know if I just got a bit shit at shooters or what but B2 seemed a lot harder, so much so that I didn't get more than half way though it. I'll be giving this a go though.


----------



## Voley (Oct 9, 2014)

bmd said:


> I was about to say it looks like the other two but with new game play elements, then realised that it's not Obvious Wednesday.


Nah that seems like a reasonable assessment from what I've seen so far. You can sort of fly in this one. And then slam down on enemies from a great height as the moon you're on is meant to have low gravity. Other than that it looks like business as usual, which is just fine by me - open world, loads of guns, massive explosions, stupid plot etc all present and correct. I think they've taken the 'if it ain't broke' approach which, again, is just fine by me. Out next week.


----------



## bmd (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, they got so much right in the first one that there wasn't a lot of point in changing it for the sequels. Flying could be good. It is a bit of an odd one as it adds a new dimension and can unbalance the game play but Battlefield seems to manage it ok. 

Just reading James S.A. Corey's The Expanse sci fi novels and he uses gravity a lot in those, as a weapon too.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 9, 2014)

TORGUE APPROVES OF THIS THREAD!!!!!


----------



## Voley (Oct 15, 2014)

Mine's due to arrive today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2014)

Voley said:


> Mine's due to arrive today.


You've just reminded me I need to order a copy of this. The first two are great, it has potential to be my favourite series of games


----------



## Sunray (Oct 16, 2014)

Just getting to the end of my second play through of BL2 and its annoying me that I don't have any yellow items.   I know you might get them from playing co-op but its annoying.  Only have a crappy shield that a green item has blasted into orbit for power.

At level 47, where its properly tough.  Super Badass things and bosses taking multiple 100K hits.  Really having to get all the elementals in and even at that level I'm not even close to the top of the skill trees.

I might get this, hoping for a season pass special for BL2 before I do.


----------



## Voley (Oct 18, 2014)

Really good fun so far. The low gravity thing is good - I'm currently trying to learn how to glide down from a great height while simultaneously dealing out death and destruction to everything below. Got to learn how to do a butt stomp next.


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2014)

Yep, this is exactly how it expected it to be. The low gravity is the only real thing that's changed (as far as I can see in the few hours I've played so far at least) and that's a welcome addition. I'm playing as Wilhelm who is amusingly gung-ho. "Tell me how much I'm getting paid and who I've got to shoot" 

The first half-decent boss was pretty difficult to kill so I wondered if they'd deliberately made it more difficult this time round. I did a couple of minor missions and got a shock weapon that sorted him out in the end. 

The Butt Slam attack is ace once you get the hang of it.  Also, blasting a Skav and then watching them fly off into the anti-gravity for ages is hugely satisfying. Very pleased they've not mucked about with a winning formula too much. This should keep me happily occupied for a good bit while I'm off work.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah, it seems to be much the same as the last two which is no bad thing 

I'm playing Athena, only up to level 10 so far though. Still trying to get the hang of the butt slam thing


----------



## Voley (Oct 24, 2014)

Right into this now. Level 12. Got my first rocket launcher and have been busy just fucking about out in the wilderness blowing up anything that moves. I haven't done a mission for about three days. Particularly like the missile launcher on the new moon buggy. Causes total havoc if you drive up to a skav base and let fly. Torgue has had a few lols out of me too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2014)

Have you tried a Stingray yet?


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2014)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Have you tried a Stingray yet?



Yeah, they're good for massive jumps. I keep going back to the moon buggy with the missiles that lock on to the target, though. There's one particular skav base near the bridge that I had some trouble with at the beginning. Couple of badasses, turret on the roof etc. Every time I drive past it I have to stop and leisurely obliterate it from a distance now. Only seems right to totally destroy all the minor soldiers with the buggy's missiles them pop in on foot to blast the bosses with a rocket launcher. This is why I don't get very far in open world games.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 31, 2014)

If you play this today, the Skavs space helmets have been replaced by Pumpkins


----------

